# New PC case



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a case with 9 PCI slots on the rear? I was looking at the Antec Three Hunderd so something similar to this would be ideal.
7 would be enough but I have two double-width graphics cards.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What motherboard are you using with 9 expansion slots?


----------



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

The motherboard doesn't have 9 slots but as I'm using 2 double-width graphics cards and rear expansion boards I need the extra ports.
The board is an XFX nForce 680i LT with the following:

- 2x XFX GeForce 8800Ultra
- Asus Xonar D2/PM
- Asus Xonar MIDI daughterboard
- Video capture card
- USB rear expansion
- FW rear expansion


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try this one > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133056


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Any Full Tower case should work.
I've used this one a couple of times: $150
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160
This Antec is a little flashy for my preference but it's a good case: $170
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129043


----------



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Any Full Tower case should work.
> I've used this one a couple of times: $150
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160
> This Antec is a little flashy for my preference but it's a good case: $170
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129043


Thanks for the suggestion but neither of these have the 9 expansion slots I'm after.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Try this one > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133056


----------



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

This one looks fine (if a little pricey) but as it seems 7 or more slots are rare it may be that if i want to have my cake and eat it I'll have to pay for it :wink:


----------

